# DSG jerk



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

Im not sure if its me or the car but the dsg in this car seems damn jerky..coming from a manual and saying an auto trans is jerky cannot be accurate...it seems the shift points get confused sometimes and causes a jerk...also noticed sitting at the stop light, getn ready to take off i heard a thud as if one of the brake calipers are slightly locking up..can anyone else confirm the jerk...also should note im due in 4k to have the fluid changed in the tranny(40k)


----------



## CosmicSki (Jul 16, 2007)

I have been experiencing something similar. Since day one, I get clunky first gear engagement and 1-2 clunky shifts , after a prolonged operation. Sounds like two discs slapping against each other. VW dealer found everything within spec. This is my first DSG ownership and not impressive.


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

Yeh i feel the same way, thats what i get for not buying a manual..auto trans is boring, i find myself being bored driving now...i miss my quattro haha


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Remember the DSG isn't an auto transmission but rather a new age manual in without a clutch. The whole dual clutch. So, it pretends to act like a manual.


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

Dsg=manuals retarded cousin


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

This is pretty common with Dual-Clutch systems, not just the ones from VW.

That being said, there have been quite a few people with DSGs that have had their mechatronics units replaced, and has smoothed out the stoplight jerk action.

I would bring it in, and mention your issue. If they try to give you the "that's normal" dance, let them know it won't be acceptable and you want to have the mechatronics unit checked.

As for me, I've learned to be "firm" with my gas application when taking off from a stop, it really seems to help smooth the Jerking of the DSG. If you are ginger with it, with very light application as you would with a regular automatic, it will not be smooth.


----------



## corraJOE (Mar 5, 2002)

Enable the auto-hold.


----------



## gtaylor0 (Mar 2, 2011)

OneBadCorrado said:


> Dsg=manuals retarded cousin


I've seen others refer to it as DSG = Don't Shift Good


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

OneBadCorrado said:


> Dsg=manuals retarded cousin


Except the DSG shifts faster than the mannie. 

Sorry if any Mannies are reading this. I did not mean to infer that you are shiftless.  I meant the transmission.


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

Other than the awkwardness from moving from a stop, the DSG transmission tends to shift smoothly in all gears. It's probably the smoothest transmission I've ever owned, except taking off from a stop.

Before I'm out of warranty, I'm going to have the mechatronic checked.


----------



## Carguy10 (Nov 9, 2013)

I do not own a CC with a DSG, but used to have a 06' GLI with the DSG. 

My 06' GLI's DSG used to work better when I take-off hard from a standing start, after doing that for a few hundreds miles my DSG adapted how it shifts to my style of driving ,and I never got that jerky take-off so many owners complained about, even back in 2006.

I also changed my DSG fluid and filter at 40K intervals because my GLI was APR tuned and I was worried about the clutch packs, so I always had a smooth operating DSG until I sold my GLI with 90K miles on it.

So my advice is to start pressing the gas hard from a standing stop,do not floor it like you are drag racing, but do not feather the gas pedal and see if it helps with the DSG behavior. I always drive to the speed limit quickly and coast ,because I seem to have better MPG doing that as opposed to slowing driving to the speed limit, so that style of driving works for me, but may not work for everyone.

The DSG in my '06 GLI was one of the best transmissions I have ever had in a car, and wish that my 3.6 CC came with one. However, it did require a bit of routine maintenance like frequent fluid and filter changes and driving a certain way to maintain that performance.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OneBadCorrado said:


> Im not sure if its me or the car but the dsg in this car seems damn jerky..coming from a manual and saying an auto trans is jerky cannot be accurate...it seems the shift points get confused sometimes and causes a jerk...also noticed sitting at the stop light, getn ready to take off i heard a thud as if one of the brake calipers are slightly locking up..can anyone else confirm the jerk...also should note im due in 4k to have the fluid changed in the tranny(40k)


are you using the autohold?

DSG are not the smoothest tranmission in stop and go, I would see if a fluid change helps anything.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OneBadCorrado said:


> Dsg=manuals retarded cousin





gtaylor0 said:


> I've seen others refer to it as DSG = Don't Shift Good


:thumbup:


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

Try using royal purple fuel system cleaner, two full tanks. Works wonders no more jerk.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

I own an mk6 gti and the DSG is jerky and clunky as well. Rolling from a stop makes me go :what: It's not smooth at all. Once it's pass 1st gear it's good but getting the car rolling ... it sucks.
Besides the clunky feeling it has been great, handling the extra power without a sweat. 
Can this be fixed with a DSG flash like HPA, Unitronic and so on? I'm personally waiting on APR's tune but would it get rid of the jerky feeling?


----------



## Rlinetexas (Jun 27, 2011)

I just tried the DSG reset trick, and I think it work, car doesn't jerk at all.


1 Put your key in the ignition and turn ignition to the on position (don't start the engine!)
2 Hold down the gas pedal pressing the button under the pedal for at least 20 seconds.
3 Let foot off pedal and start car. Be sure that you do no turn ignition off because that will void the reset


----------



## S4BiT (Mar 11, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> I just tried the DSG reset trick, and I think it work, car doesn't jerk at all.
> 
> 
> 1 Put your key in the ignition and turn ignition to the on position (don't start the engine!)
> ...


Hmm, interesting :what: I think im going to try that out as my DSG is sometimes jerky from the standstill also, or in reverse.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

This software will solve many things.

http://www.unitronic-chipped.com/ecu-tuning/Volkswagen-Passat-CC-20L-TSI-2011-2013-stage1dsg

Watch this video and look at the shifting points and comments of the driver.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h1JN9gt1-1s


----------



## Cerebro (Dec 13, 2013)

Rlinetexas said:


> I just tried the DSG reset trick, and I think it work, car doesn't jerk at all.
> 
> 
> 1 Put your key in the ignition and turn ignition to the on position (don't start the engine!)
> ...


What exactly does this do, i didn't really notice a difference.

But i will say, my cc is at 39K miles and lately i am REALLY starting to notice a hard smack and noise when automatically shifting between 1-3 gear every once and a while. It's starting to concern me...


----------



## OneBadCorrado (Jun 8, 2005)

I thought this was only for a throttle body alignment? Used to do it in my audi




Rlinetexas said:


> I just tried the DSG reset trick, and I think it work, car doesn't jerk at all.
> 
> 
> 1 Put your key in the ignition and turn ignition to the on position (don't start the engine!)
> ...


----------



## Slammed CC (Aug 24, 2013)

I have gone to my dealer 3-4 times about this and they say it's normal. I talked to the people at APR the other day and they are supposed to be releasing a DSG tune in about a month. He said it will solve all these problems. It's supposed to work in unison with the APR ECU upgrades, which will be perfect for most of us. Unitronic also has a DSG program also. I'm going to wait for the APR personally. I already have so many of there parts I might as well.


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

Slammed CC said:


> I have gone to my dealer 3-4 times about this and they say it's normal. I talked to the people at APR the other day and they are supposed to be releasing a DSG tune in about a month. He said it will solve all these problems. It's supposed to work in unison with the APR ECU upgrades, which will be perfect for most of us. Unitronic also has a DSG program also. I'm going to wait for the APR personally. I already have so many of there parts I might as well.


Finally. I was waiting on APR for so long to release a DSG tune! I'm sick of the jerky feeling. Let's just hope it won't break the bank though...


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

I get the jerk as well and I am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at. 

The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.

Do you guys know if they have to do anything to my DSG, if my Stage 1 flash will go back to stock. Just asking because I don't wanna go back to Miami to be reflashed. Also my dealer is super mod friendly.

Thanks!

P.S. I took a video of this happening if interested.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> I get the jerk as well and I am bringing my 2011 CC 2.0T DSG in this monday to get looked at.
> 
> The car keeps losing the ability to change/switch gears. It usually happens after I stop and then try driving again. I get the drive selector lights blinking at me (the P, R, N, D on the dashboard). Each gear will feel like its in Neutral. The car will Just rev. So I turn the car off and back on and everything works like it never happened. This time after it did that, when I put it in park and hit the parking break, the car shook for a few seconds. Then the CEL light game on. I got a code reading P2711 unexpected mechanical gear disengagement came on. After the code was reset, the CEL never came back on and drove normal. This happens a lot after some agressive driving. This was happening when the car was stock and after it was flashed.
> 
> ...


Flashing PRNDS sounds like your mech unit is malfunctioning. You're better off not clearing the codes so the dealer can see them 


Sent via an app on my mobile


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

DasCC said:


> Flashing PRNDS sounds like your mech unit is malfunctioning. You're better off not clearing the codes so the dealer can see them
> 
> 
> Sent via an app on my mobile


that or the clutch packs you think?


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

I'm starting to think it isn't always the DSG. I've got the 6sp manual, and coming from a 6mt 1.8t A4, this car is ridiculously difficult to start out smoothly. The pedal is craazy sensitive, and about the only time you can get it to not go all herky-jerky is to go heavy on the gas and fast-shift (but then you have a different kind of herky jerky  ). If I had to guess, the DSG is busy flipping all over the map, trying to adjust to the wildly varying input it's getting from the engine. Might explain why some people say they don't have this problem (fast drivers) and others say that it works fine when driving hard/fast. You would only feel this indecisiveness during "sane" driving or heavy traffic.

Anywhoo, just another perspective to consider.


----------



## kleineGTI (Jan 24, 2001)

The solution to these issues is simple. Sell the darn thing and get one with a manual tranny like you should have done in the first place.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Spoke with a friend of mine at VW who's happens to be my service write. He spoke to the mechanic who is going to be looking at my car next week and he said and I quote "sounds like clutch packs!" ... so no wonder why all the people on there that had there mech unit replaced still had the same issues. so im almost 100% sure its the clutch packs that cause the lunging forward, the flashing gears, the gears working until u turn the car off and back on, the pause when u put the car in reverse and it takes a few seconds to engage, etc...monday ill know more after i bring my car in


----------



## volksccsport (Apr 15, 2014)

Rlinetexas said:


> ... a new age manual in without a clutch. The whole dual clutch. So, it pretends to act like a manual....



Maybe you should re-word this...:sly:


----------



## SD 2.0T (May 25, 2013)

For the jerky take-offs, I've learned not to feather the throttle or it will jerk.

Just add a touch more throttle when taking off from a stop, be a bit firm with it and it won't jerk.

After you get started, it should be buttery smooth from 2nd to 6th and back down to 1. If you have issues besides 1st gear take offs, then it could be your mechatronic unit.


----------



## spaceman_spiff (Sep 7, 2001)

SD 2.0T said:


> For the jerky take-offs, I've learned not to feather the throttle or it will jerk.
> 
> Just add a touch more throttle when taking off from a stop, be a bit firm with it and it won't jerk.
> 
> After you get started, it should be buttery smooth from 2nd to 6th and back down to 1. If you have issues besides 1st gear take offs, then it could be your mechatronic unit.


Exactly what I've found with the manuals. Now getting my body to remember not to move once I've picked my throttle... well that's a different story.


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

SD 2.0T said:


> For the jerky take-offs, I've learned not to feather the throttle or it will jerk.
> 
> Just add a touch more throttle when taking off from a stop, be a bit firm with it and it won't jerk.
> 
> After you get started, it should be buttery smooth from 2nd to 6th and back down to 1. If you have issues besides 1st gear take offs, then it could be your mechatronic unit.


yes, DONT feather. its just the Sport mode that jerks, when its in D the mode since theres no power without stomping on it, i can only feather, but it doesnt jerk. in Sport mode it jerks when i feather from a dig stop


----------

